# Faerie Bath



## Dean_Gretsch (May 20, 2022)




----------



## terri (May 20, 2022)

Very pretty!   Love that soft purple!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 20, 2022)

Thanks, Terri!


----------



## jeffashman (May 23, 2022)

Nice and soft!


----------



## CherylL (May 24, 2022)

Mystical!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 24, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Nice and soft!





CherylL said:


> Mystical!


Thank you both for commenting


----------



## K9Kirk (May 27, 2022)

Looks like something out of a dream, or something Space Face would bath in.  😂


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 27, 2022)

Do we know for sure he bathes?😂


----------



## K9Kirk (May 27, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Do we know for sure he bathes?😂


I think he just covers up with Estee lauder.


----------

